# Pc geht einfach aus NT Defekt ?



## tommy-3d (9. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute mein pc geht einfach so aus und am Netzteil Leuchte dann so ne Rote LED 

die Temps sind alle im Grünen !! maximal 50 C°
System
* Intel i7 4770K @ OC 4,2 GHz 
* Corsair H100I (Enermax Twister Cluster) 
* ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Killer (Intel Z87) 
* Corsair Vengeance 16384MB @ 8.8.8.24 T1 @ 1,5 Volt 
* Gigabyte AMD Radeon R290 , 4086MB GDDR5 
* Samsung SSD 830 (128 GB Boot Platte HD 1,0 TB 
* Corsair AX760I Corsair link Rdy 760W ATX 2.2 
* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional (64 BiT) 
* Corsair 900D komplett mit Enermax Twister Cluster Lüfter


----------



## tommy-3d (9. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch paar bilder von system


----------



## Combi (9. Juni 2014)

ich habe mit meiner kiste das selbe problem.
pc geht schlagartig aus und lässt sich nur starten,wenn das nt ausgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet wird.
ohne das,geht es nicht mehr an.
ist ein corsair hx 850.das ersetzte das corsair hx 650....
das problem trat mit dem auch schon auf und habe es durch das 850er ersetzt.
aber...immer noch geht die kiste schlagartig aus.desktop,am zocken,surfen,nix tun...

nehme an,es liegt generaell an den corsair netzteilen..
das ist jetzt schon der 4te fall,den ich kenne,wo corsair netzteile und pc schlagartig aus...zusammenhängen.

ich werde nächsten monat das nt durch ein be quiet ersetzen.ma schaun,ob es dann weg ist.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (9. Juni 2014)

Combi schrieb:


> ich habe mit meiner kiste das selbe problem.
> pc geht schlagartig aus und lässt sich nur starten,wenn das nt ausgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet wird.
> ohne das,geht es nicht mehr an.
> ist ein corsair hx 850.das ersetzte das corsair hx 650....
> ...


 
da würde ich aber schleunigst den Hersteller u Netzteil wechseln!!! be quit ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl!!! hatte ich auch, Coolermaster ist sonst auch nicht schlecht


----------



## tommy-3d (9. Juni 2014)

Ich sag mal so für NT in der Preisklasse ist das Peinlich !

hatte davor ne be Quit dark power P6 glaub und hatte nie probleme

dachte erst das Nt hätte heize Probleme aber wenn das andere auch haben !


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juni 2014)

Was geht denn hier ab? ALLE Momentan erhätlichen Corsair Netzteile sind nicht wirklich dolle, gleiches gilt für Cooler Master!
BQ hat auch viel Schrott im Sortiment, siehe PowerZone und L8/E9 über 500 Watt.

Wenn ihr euch nur Rotz kauft endet das eben so. Es gibt keine Guten Netzteile, nur gute Modelle!


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2014)

Naja, die V450S sind interessant. Wenn das Teil auch wirklich MR wäre (ist im Layout wohl vorgesehen) und die 'nen gescheiten Lüfter verbauen würden, wäre das Teil echt empfehlenswert...


----------



## tommy-3d (10. Juni 2014)

Warum Schrott kaufen ich dachte halt das die ax Serie die s klasse ist bei corsair unter denn Netzteile 

Ich hab ne ax760i ich hab dafür 170€ bezahlt andere hier ihm Forum haben ne 80€ Netzteil drin !!


----------



## Axonia (10. Juni 2014)

tommy-3d schrieb:


> Warum Schrott kaufen ich dachte halt das die ax Serie die s klasse ist bei corsair unter denn Netzteile
> 
> Ich hab ne ax760i ich hab dafür 170€ bezahlt andere hier ihm Forum haben ne 80€ Netzteil drin !!


 
Nur weil du 170€ bezahlt hast, heißt das aber natürlich nicht, dass deins besser ist. 
Angenommen man kauft für den besagten Preis ein e9 480 Watt, weil es für die Hardware reicht, dann kann man nicht sagen, dass es kein gutes Netzteil ist. (Btw: Du bräuchtest bei deinem aktuellen System auch kein 760W Netzteil, es sei denn du würdest ein Crossfire Verbunde betreiben)
Jedenfalls will ich damit sagen, dass man das sehr schwierig nur vergleichen kann. 
Einfach nur ein teureres Netzteil kaufen heißt nicht, dass dieses qualitativ besser sein muss.
Vor allem weil es Netzteile mit 300 Watt gibt und welche mit 1600 Watt. Natürlich sind da welche teurer.
Aber wieso ein 760 Watt oä. starkes Netzteil kaufen, wenn ein 500 Watt Netzteil selbst mit OC reichen würde ? 
Und schon hat man einen anderen Preis.

Gruß


----------



## tommy-3d (10. Juni 2014)

Bla bla wenn ich das schon wieder les !!!   Du brauchst aber NUR 500 WATT da du kein CF haste bla bla bla bla 


FAKT ist mein pc geht einfach so aus PUNKT 

und ich möchte einfach nur wissen ob das NT kaputt ist oder sonst was 

und net wissen das mir ein bla blub netzteil reichen würde !!!


----------



## Axonia (10. Juni 2014)

Mein Guter, 
ich habe das in *Klammern *geschrieben, was das bedeutet, sollte doch eigentlich klar sein 
Ich bezog mich lediglich darauf, dass du geschrieben hast, dass du ein 170€ Netzteil hast, andere im Forum aber auf 80€ NT setzen.
Das lässt sich halt auch einfach darauf zurückführen, dass es eben auch verschiedene Wattklassen gibt. 
Daher meine Anmerkung, dass man das nicht so pauschalisieren kann, da du dies geschrieben hast, nachdem wer anders sagte, dass das Corsair nicht gut ist.
Das ist alles was ich damit sagen wollte, was du leider völlig falsch interpretiert hast.
Ich stimme dir aber letztendlich zu, dass das trotzdem !!! nicht passieren darf.

Corsair kann sich dazu ja noch melden und wenn das alles nicht hilft, dann musst du abwägen, ob du auch weiterhin noch auf Netzteile von Corsair setzten möchtest.


----------



## Chakka_cor (10. Juni 2014)

tommy-3d schrieb:


> Bla bla wenn ich das schon wieder les !!!   Du brauchst aber NUR 500 WATT da du kein CF haste bla bla bla bla
> 
> FAKT ist mein pc geht einfach so aus PUNKT
> 
> ...



Reg dich doch bitte jetzt hier nicht so auf. Verständlicherweise bist du sauer weil der PC nicht richtigt funzt aber du musst hier auch mit den Meinungen von anderen klar kommen.

Mit so einem auftreten schreckst du nur Leute ab die dir helfen willen.

Kennst du vieleicht jemanden der dir ein gebrauchtes NT leihen könnte, dann kannst Du ganz einfach testen ob das verbaute defekt ist.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo tommy-3d,

bitte schalte das Netzteil einmal aus und ziehe alle modularen Kabel am Netzteil ab. Schalte das Netzteil nun wieder ein und drücke den Knopf für den Selbsttest. Leuchtet die LED kurz grün auf, wiederhole den Vorgang und halte den Knopf gedrückt. Sofern die LED grün leuchtet und sich während der beiden Tests auch nicht kurz rot anzeigt, müsste man durch Ausschlussverfahren die Komponenten des Systemes überprüfen. Sprich eine Minimalkonfiguration ausprobieren und bei Erfolg nach und nach weitere Komponenten einbinden.

Sofern du weiterhin rotes Lich angezeigt bekommst, tauschen wir das Netzteil selbstverständlich umgehend kostenfrei für dich aus. Hierzu meldest du dich bitte einmal über unser Kundenportal an und beantragst eine RMA. Wir senden dir dann einen Abholschein für UPS zu.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## tommy-3d (10. Juni 2014)

So teste geht macht es bleibt Grün aber sobald ich den Corsair link dran mach geht er aus und kommt die Rote LED


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Juni 2014)

Magst du bitte einmal das System ohne das Corsair Link Kabel zu verbinden belasten, um zu sehen ob es sich weiterhin von selbst ausschaltet? Eventuell brauchen wir nur das Corsair Link Kabel und den Adapter zu ersetzen.


----------



## --Icebreaker-- (11. Juni 2014)

Dein NT hat warscheinlich zu wenig Watt.Die R9 290 zieht schon ne Menge Strom


----------



## DSHPB (11. Juni 2014)

--Icebreaker-- schrieb:


> Dein NT hat warscheinlich zu wenig Watt.Die R9 290 zieht schon ne Menge Strom


 
Als ob 

760W - damit kannst du JEDES Single-GPU-System locker versorgen, inkl. OC (Luft/Wakü) - einzig Extrem-OC wird knapp.

Und wenn es das wäre, wär's dem Corsair Staff garantiert schon aufgefallen


----------



## Track11 (11. Juni 2014)

Ist vllt nicht wirklich hilfreich, aber ich hatte exakt dieses Problem mit einem grottigen Sharkoon zu 775er Zeiten gehabt. Das Teil ging einfach in den Securemode und das tat es nicht reproduzierbar. Ging sogar soweit, dass manchmal mein FI geflogen ist. Zig Sachen wurden vermutet und letztendlich habe ich /wir (Bruder ist Etechniker und macht so Zeugs) herausgefunden, dass  von jetzt auf gleich ein Peak Wert auf der 12V Cpu2 Dose herrschte bevor das Netzteil ausging und resetet werden musste (power on /off). Da der Hersteller darauf keine Ampereangaben gemacht hatte, haben wir kurzerhand einfach ein 12V Molex platt gemacht und den dadran geklemmt. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt war Ruhe und lief normal .


----------



## tommy-3d (12. Juni 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Magst du bitte einmal das System ohne das Corsair Link Kabel zu verbinden belasten, um zu sehen ob es sich weiterhin von selbst ausschaltet? Eventuell brauchen wir nur das Corsair Link Kabel und den Adapter zu ersetzen.



Wenn das Corsair Link kabel ab ist geht es wunderbar als nix wer bf4 u.s.w kein problem


----------



## tommy-3d (12. Juni 2014)

--Icebreaker-- schrieb:


> Dein NT hat warscheinlich zu wenig Watt.Die R9 290 zieht schon ne Menge Strom


 
GENAU mein NT hat zur wenig !!!! 

Bla bla mit 760 kannste Dual gpu fahren aber naja


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Juni 2014)

Hi tommy-3d,

also über das Thema Leistung brauchen wir uns hier keine Gedanken machen. Aber wir schicken dir mal einen neuen USB-Adapter und Kabel zu. Damit ist das Problem dann hoffentlich gelöst. Bitte im Kundenportal registrieren und eine RMA Anfrage stellen. Die Ticketnummer kannst dann hier posten und ich kümmere mich um den Rest.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## tommy-3d (12. Juni 2014)

Ich find die Select Part Number  nicht von mein Netzteil


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Juni 2014)

Das wäre die: CP-9020036-EU

Eingeben und dann rechts auf das Icon mit der Lupe zum Suchen klicken und dann nochmals die Part Number im dann erscheinenden Fenster anklicken damit es registriert wird.


----------



## tommy-3d (14. Juni 2014)

Ticket nummer 	6480176


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juni 2014)

Dank dir tommy-3d. Die RMA ist in Bearbeitung und wir schicken dir das Kabel und den Adapter zu.


----------



## tommy-3d (7. September 2014)

tommy-3d schrieb:


> Hi Leute mein pc geht einfach so aus und am Netzteil Leuchte dann so ne Rote LED
> 
> die Temps sind alle im Grünen !! maximal 50 C°
> System
> ...



Problem besteht Weiter hin !! 

@ Bluebeard


----------



## tommy-3d (8. September 2014)

tommy-3d schrieb:


> Problem besteht Weiter hin !!
> 
> @ Bluebeard


 
Rma id 6521350


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2014)

Hi tommy-3d,

RMA freigabe erteilt. Das Label sollte bald eintreffen. Sorry für die Warterei.

Viele Grüße


----------

